# (REQ) 1x+3G together



## Upstreammiami (Aug 8, 2011)

I have seen that on miui 3g works with 1x making 3g faster. Can this be done for aopk? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Didn't know this was even possible. Maybe its just the icon? Theme? Placebo?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's the same cell radio. 1x and 3g are two different network modes but they run on the same radio antenna. It's not possible to run both 1x and 3g at the same time which is the reason why you can't talk and surf the web on the 3g network. 3g is data only and 1x is data or talk. I could be mistaken but there's no way to meet your request. Perhaps a link to where you found this info?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Here's what the OP was talking about. Honestly, I don't like the look lol


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

It's not even supposed to look like that in MIUI. It's just a glitch for our devices that needs to be fixed. It only shows the signal strength of 3G.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> It's the same cell radio. 1x and 3g are two different network modes but they run on the same radio antenna. It's not possible to run both 1x and 3g at the same time which is the reason why you can't talk and surf the web on the 3g network. 3g is data only and 1x is data or talk. I could be mistaken but there's no way to meet your request. Perhaps a link to where you found this info?


False to some extent. Svdo is a technology that the HTC Thunderbolt uses which allows for simultaneous voice and data over 3g. You cannot run 1x and 3g at the same time, that is correct.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

2302jason said:


> It's not even supposed to look like that in MIUI. It's just a glitch for our devices that needs to be fixed. It only shows the signal strength of 3G.


I don't even think Android is capable of showing both 1x and EVDO at the same time. I think it shows the same signal reading twice.
Now 3g and 4g signals at the same time would be nice.

It won't boost your speed just by showing two signal indicators.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> False to some extent. Svdo is a technology that the HTC Thunderbolt uses which allows for simultaneous voice and data over 3g. You cannot run 1x and 3g at the same time, that is correct.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


Interesting. I didn't know that. I also read that SVDO capable phones run 2 CDMA radios instead of 1 like non SVDO phones. Apparently Rezound does too. I just did some google searching on SVDO.


----------



## Upstreammiami (Aug 8, 2011)

I dont know someone at miui forum said it using them both to speed up 3g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

could you please try and phrase your posts a little bit more clearly? What do you mean exactly 
* Upstreammiami?*


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

The MIUI signal bar thing was a bug...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstreammiami (Aug 8, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> The MIUI signal bar thing was a bug...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Where does it say that? Cuz then that guy was talking shit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know, DHacker posted a ICS build on his twitter (for the Bionic I believe) that had the same signal thing. I don't know why anyone would want to clog their status bar up like that, but I guess that's their preference.

Also, this shouldn't have been posted in development


----------



## Upstreammiami (Aug 8, 2011)

Its a dev req so yes it should. This is what the guy said " Allows you to use wireless, 3g and 1x all at the same time! Triple the bandwidth"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Upstreammiami said:


> Its a dev req so yes it should. This is what the guy said " Allows you to use wireless, 3g and 1x all at the same time! Triple the bandwidth"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Did you develop something? I don't see a zip or apk anywhere. So no, it doesn't go in development - it goes in general.


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

Upstreammiami said:


> Where does it say that? Cuz then that guy was talking shit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


It's a bug caused by MIUI China's modifications which break CDMA to an extent. It's the same thing I encountered when porting MIUI v4 to the Droid X. Once data is being used, it should disappear and be replaced by the appropriate 3G/4G icon.

Both are definitely not active at the same time, nor would that even be possible from a networking standpoint.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Fail thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I don't know, DHacker posted a ICS build on his twitter (for the Bionic I believe) that had the same signal thing. I don't know why anyone would want to clog their status bar up like that, but I guess that's their preference.
> 
> Also, this shouldn't have been posted in development


Yeah, it's not a development question. And OP if you want it in AOKP then request in the ROM's thread.

Also, for the original poster this phone has one 3g radio. There is no coding that can be done in the ROM that will boost 3g speed.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> False to some extent. Svdo is a technology that the HTC Thunderbolt uses which allows for simultaneous voice and data over 3g. You cannot run 1x and 3g at the same time, that is correct.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


SVDO uses the LTE Antenna also so technically you need 2 modems to accomplish 1x and 3g including an svdo modem


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i thought this was just a graphical glitch that went away as soon as any sort of data was transmitted.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Upstreammiami said:


> Its a dev req so yes it should. This is what the guy said " Allows you to use wireless, 3g and 1x all at the same time! Triple the bandwidth"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


This makes absolutely no sense, regarding the fact that our hardware does not support it. This is not the Thunderbolt, and you for one, cannot talk and surf the web over 3G at the same time, I have been able to do it on 4G however. And two, on ANY phone it is impossible to run 3G and 1X simultaneously. And why would you want to? This would not triple your speed, if you want speed, turn on 4G or Wi-Fi. IF this was ever possible it would be a battery waster and a resource hogger.

</rant>


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> False to some extent. Svdo is a technology that the HTC Thunderbolt uses which allows for simultaneous voice and data over 3g. You cannot run 1x and 3g at the same time, that is correct.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


Voice doesn't go over 3G. Never has and never will. It's still going over 1x.


----------

